
 Hans Reiser Offers To Lead Cops to Nina's Body - tx
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/06/hans-reiser-off.html
======
chris_l
Would someone who supports the view of him being innocent care to comment? :)

~~~
wvenable
"OK, the DA is saying that. Not Hans. Hans is not saying he will tell them
where he hid the body. The DA is trying to get the public on board with the
sentence and so holding bogus announcements that he is negotiating for a
reduced sentence in return for body location.

This is a publicity stunt by the DA to fool the public with spin."

<http://www.crazyontap.com/topic.php?TopicId=36938#465360>

~~~
tptacek
The DA won first degree murder. Why would they be spinning?

~~~
e40
(Playing Devil's advocate here)

So an appeal would be turned down. The more info that is floating around out
there that makes him seem guilty the better.

Also, I think it's wise to ignore all this talk of "unnamed sources". We have
no idea what their motives are, or even if they speak the truth.

Btw, I think Reiser is guilty, based on what I read about in Wired (which had
very good coverage, IMO).

------
wallflower
The misleading title of this blog entry reminds me of another gem of a recent
useless blog article: [http://gigaom.com/2008/06/06/why-amazon-went-down-and-
what-i...](http://gigaom.com/2008/06/06/why-amazon-went-down-and-what-it-
means-to-you/)

Are publishers pushing page views over actual content?

